
Show HN: AvionDB: A Decentralised Database with MongoDB-Like Developer Interface - Alex-Potsides
https://github.com/dappkit/ipfsdb
======
cell9840179419
If MS fixes the File Explorer crashing in Windows 10, it would be the best
change to look forward for the humanity..

